# Dauphin Island Fishing Advice



## tjl (Sep 19, 2013)

My wife and I are heading to Dauphin Island the first week in October. While she is on the beach I will be fishing. Most of my saltwater fishing is done on the East Coast (Delaware, Outer Banks, Tybee Island). Ten years ago spent a week (December) in Pensacola Beach and had a great time catching nice pompano and sheepshead w/ live shrimp.

Can anyone offer advice on what to expect this time of year around Dauphin Island? Any hints about where to fish, bait/tackle/lures etc. would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

tjl said:


> My wife and I are heading to Dauphin Island the first week in October. While she is on the beach I will be fishing. Most of my saltwater fishing is done on the East Coast (Delaware, Outer Banks, Tybee Island). Ten years ago spent a week (December) in Pensacola Beach and had a great time catching nice pompano and sheepshead w/ live shrimp.
> 
> Can anyone offer advice on what to expect this time of year around Dauphin Island? Any hints about where to fish, bait/tackle/lures etc. would be greatly appreciated....


Fall snapper season bro!!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

assuming wade fishing or shore?


----------



## tjl (Sep 19, 2013)

*Shore bound*

Yes. Will be fishing in surf/ sound from shore.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Probable encounters with whiting/groundmullet, specks, reds, flounder, drum. I like to use a combination of lures and natural bait presentations (live and/or dead) to enhance my chances depending on location and conditions (water clarity, tide level, time of day).


----------



## tjl (Sep 19, 2013)

*Thanks*

That is pretty much the plan. Somewhat limited in what I can bring by plane travel. Thank you. May look you up when we get in :thumbup:


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

My tenants catch lots of reds and drum off the beach. Floundering ain't bad either.


----------



## tjl (Sep 19, 2013)

*Wow*

Pretty fish, dude. That flounder's a true door mat!!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

VERY nice flattie! and stuffed flounder is great. :thumbup:


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Wow---- Is that a flounder or a halibut ! It is huge!!


----------

